# Colonial FT..VT



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Colonial FT, VT..hope someone will send in updates!!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Judy,
I will try, not sure what the status of todays runs are. Derby and Open started today. 
Andy Carlson and I will be heading over tomorrow, we should be able to post up something by tomorrow night, unless Miriam gets to it today.

Margo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> Judy,
> I will try, not sure what the status of todays runs are. Derby and Open started today.
> Andy Carlson and I will be heading over tomorrow, we should be able to post up something by tomorrow night, unless Miriam gets to it today.
> 
> Margo


Good luck to you both!

FOM


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh thanks! I think it is going to be just a training day for us. But Andy has been doing well. 
Not sure how Miriam fared today. Hope she posts up.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Margo!!! Please let us know how you do! 

Hoping a certain Golden Retriever from Maine  ...earns a nice placement in Derby!! ..and that a black Lab named "Tag" places, too..in Open or the AM!

Thanks..

Judy


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*Colonial Fall 06 Derby results*

1st #11 PEPPER / Sally Bridges, H: Patti Roberts
2nd #2 RASCAL (? callname) / Terry Thomas, H; Rick Millheim
3rd # 4 ROSE / Frank Purdy
4th # 5 STREAK / Carey Phillips and Kathy Yates, H; Carey
RJAM #12 ROCKY / Carol & Jon Anderson, H: R. Millheim
JAM #3 PONGO / Lydia Langston, H: Dave Mosher
A real nice Derby test to see, weather made it a day for the stoic. Judges were Brenda Lokey and John Haverstock. Thank you Colonial folks.


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Colonial Fall 06 Derby results*



Jennifer A. said:


> 1st #11 PEPPER / Sally Bridges, H: Patti Roberts
> 2nd #2 RASCAL (? callname) / Terry Thomas, H; Rick Millheim
> 3rd # 4 ROSE / Frank Purdy
> 4th # 5 STREAK / Carey Phillips and Kathy Yates, H; Carey
> ...


The call name on second place #2 is MeToo. His daddy's name is Rascal and I couldn't be calling two dogs by the same name so he's MeToo. And I'm proud as he|| of him.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Terry, congratulations to you and Me Too.
And another big congratulations to Carey and Streak!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations, Terry and MeToo for that second place. Also congrats to Carey and Streak. Pepper is a real nice dog to watch - congrats to Patty Roberts and Sally Bridges for another first place.

Thanks for posting Jennifer. Any news on the call backs for Open? 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Hoping a certain Golden Retriever from Maine ...earns a nice placement in Derby!! ..and


4th Place, Derby, "Streaker"... Great!!!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like 
Rex Bell with Preacher took the Open.
Marthra Russell second Rhone.
Dave Mosher with Banner for third.
not sure on Jams

Well I ran my first Q and had a ball, Meg and I need to work on some better communications on which birds she wants, but all in all it wasn't too bad, quick handle to her last bird but in the first series that sends ya home. 

Looks like there are 22 dogs starting today on the double blinds in the Q. 
The Am was also starting with a double blind this a.m.

Margo


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Rex Bell and Preacher - wow they are on a roll!!!! 

Margo: Do you know who got called back to the blinds in Q?

Thanks 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

4th in the Open? Thanks!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

SUE WESTLAKE AND TAG WON THE AMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!  KATIE


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Sue and Tag!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

It rained Hard, I gunned at the AM. Today. Between setups I went over to Russells to see a couple dogs run the Qual, they had a rainbow over the field.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Sue and Tag. That is awesome news!!!! 8) 

Beautiful Picture Ken!! Vermont is definitely God's country. 

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have the Q placements? Rooting for Andy & Briezy, Clay & Body, Ann Steer & her Flatcoat, Bunny Millikin & Arline Buchanan.

M


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

1st 
21
Stonewall's She Be Cool
Michelle Linnane
Rick Millheim

2nd
25
Hardscrabble's Kaotic Kosmos ***
Ann & Cliff Steer
Ann Steer

3rd
36
Nordais Northcreek Nell
Maggie Hoagland
Patti Roberts

4th
33
Caernac's Visceral Intensity
Mimi Kearney
Mimi Kearney

RJAM
29
Cedarpond's Duso Bodhisattva MH ***
Brenda Lokey
Clay Morris

JAM
27
The Weekend Warrior
Richard & Cynthia Williams
Patti Roberts

JAM
2
Maranthas Pledge of Allegiance
June & Stephen Cawood
Patti Roberts


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Mark for posting. Congratulations to all.

Does anyone have any more news from the AM?

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yahooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to Ann (that's a helluva Flatcoat!!) & Brenda & Clay (Body won a Q a week ago!) & everyone who finished!!

M


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Paula Richard said:



> Congratulations to Sue and Tag. That is awesome news!!!! 8)
> 
> Beautiful Picture Ken!! Vermont is definitely God's country.
> 
> Paula


I'll second that!!!! Congratulations Sue............ 8) 

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO SUE & "TAG"!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..anyone know who took 4th in the Open?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beautiful picture, Ken. 

Judy


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> Looks like
> Rex Bell with Preacher took the Open.
> Marthra Russell second Rhone.


Martha Russel got 1st place in the open!



Margo Ellis said:


> ... quick handle to her last bird but in the first series that sends ya home.


Not always(not even in the open) but I guess this weekend it did.


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> ...Does anyone have any more news from the AM?Paula


1st Tag You're It Sue Westlake 
2nd AFC Cotes du Rhone Martha Russell
3rd Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH Carey Phillips
4th Pozzy's Hi-Ridge Roller Kate Simonds
RJ ?Cindy Donahey
J John Russell

AFC Cotes du Rhone Qualifies for the National amateur in one weekend!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Way To Go Martha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Katie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

A big congrats to Sue and Tag


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

A big congratulations to Carey Phillips and Hawk. I believe that this is their first All-Age placement in a non-specialty event. Carey works hard and he has done very well in representing northeast goldens with Hawk's success and with "Streak" in the Derby.

Also, congratulations to Sue and Tag (You're It).


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Mark said - GO CAREY AND HAWK!!! We're proud of you both!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> 3rd Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH Carey Phillips


 ..in the AM... YA-HOO!!!!!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!

Nice 1st and 3rd Placements...from Maine!!

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec"!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> A big congratulations to Carey Phillips and Hawk. I believe that this is their first All-Age placement in a non-specialty event. Carey works hard and he has done very well in representing northeast goldens with Hawk's success and with "Streak" in the Derby.
> 
> Also, congratulations to Sue and Tag (You're It).


Ditto!!! Carey & Kathy are serious about training, but super nice folks in the gallery. Streak was a lot of fun to watch & it's thrilling that Hawk is doing so well too!!! Both such nice dogs.

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

John Russell also took 4th in the open with Ms. Pogo and that completed Pogo's FC!!!!!!!!! Way To Go Katie


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Carey and Hawk on your 3rd in AM. Wahoo!!! It was a good day for you Mainers!!! 

Does anyone have the rest of the Open results?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open
1st Martha Russell
2nd Rex Bell
3rd David Mosher
4th John Russell 
Not Sure of the jams.... Katie


----------

